# 87 Quantum Wagon FWD Auto Part Out



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

I created a post in the classifieds and want to cross pollinate for better results. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5944120-87-Quantum-Wagon-FWD-Part-Out


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

This is what I have left of the car
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...gen-Quantum-FWD-Parts&p=86331426#post86331426


----------

